# My Photo Edits!



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hiya! XD , well i LOVE editing photos and im now too scared to put them on my fb as ive had nasty comments before :foxes15: so i though i would post them here! you dont have to comment or even see them ! , its more of a place for me to store them!  x


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

heres some im doing now  :



















will add more soon! XD


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Heres My Other Ones For The Moment! :























































hope you like! , if you would like to comment please do!  x


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

heres one of done tonight ! :


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

These are adorable! Great job, Shannon!


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Those are cute.. Why would anyone want to say a nasty comment about those ??


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

proudpeyotemama said:


> These are adorable! Great job, Shannon!


aww thank you!  x



Jennmay said:


> Those are cute.. Why would anyone want to say a nasty comment about those ??


Thank you! , yeah just some idiots from school kept saying "why do you keep putting up photos of your dog , do you have no life?"  they are just jealous i have a dog and they dont lol well thats what my mum says  x


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely photos. I agree with your mom. Sounds like they are jealous and the ones that dont have a life.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

quinnandleah said:


> Lovely photos. I agree with your mom. Sounds like they are jealous and the ones that dont have a life.


haha thank you! x


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Those people are lame! 
Either they don't have something they care about that much in their lives which is sad or they care about silly things like pop stars and actors rather than real things like beautiful dogs that make a true positive difference in our lives - either way they are silly to pick on you!

PS: I am 28 and have a serious job at a big company and I have 7 pictures of my dogs on and around my desk right now!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

OzChi said:


> Those people are lame!
> Either they don't have something they care about that much in their lives which is sad or they care about silly things like pop stars and actors rather than real things like beautiful dogs that make a true positive difference in our lives - either way they are silly to pick on you!
> 
> PS: I am 28 and have a serious job at a big company and I have 7 pictures of my dogs on and around my desk right now!


thank you! , i think your right! they are all obsessed with justin bieber and 1D  lol its v funny ! they dont understand the love you get from a animal and they never will


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Shannon, listen to the girls, they are right. People who take time out of their
day to put others down are definitely lame. They put you down in order to make
themselves feel better, because deep inside they are miserable. Your pictures are 
very well done, I especially like the newer one, with the flowers. :thumbright:


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Shannon, listen to the girls, they are right. People who take time out of their
> day to put others down are definitely lame. They put you down in order to make
> themselves feel better, because deep inside they are miserable. Your pictures are
> very well done, I especially like the newer one, with the flowers. :thumbright:


awww thank you!  x


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Why would anybody want to leave a nasty comment to her? She is adorable and you clearly live her. I agree that who ever is leaving the bad comments is lame. Misery lives company...


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> Why would anybody want to leave a nasty comment to her? She is adorable and you clearly live her. I agree that who ever is leaving the bad comments is lame. Misery lives company...


thank you! , i do wonder what people are thinking when they leave nasty comments ESPECIALLY at a dog! :foxes15: x


----------

